# Leash training 9 week old



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Have you tried peanut butter on a plastic spoon?


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

This sounds like normal puppy behavior. There are similar threads recently.
I would just be patient and take short walks until your puppy is 4 months old.
Why 4 months old? That is when a puppy will overnight love walks and the sitting you are experiencing will stop.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

If I see that my pup is about to stop I start to walk faster talking in a higher pitch voice and slapping my leg to keep their attention.


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

Yes, I went through a stage with Bayne, he would sit and wouldn't move forward, I ended up picking him up and taking him home. Now, he just loves the walks.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

I too think it is par for the course. Pretty soon she will be dragging you along.


----------

